# Suggestions...Names for an Equine 4-H club



## KIMMIE (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am forming a new 4-H Horse Club in my county.

I have been wanting to become a leader ever since I have been too old to actually be a member.

4-H was such a giant part of my growing up, and having a great leader made it even more. I hope to make some great memories for some horse crazy kids (like I was).

After discussing it with my husband, who was for it years ago, and a good friend to be a co-leader, I finally decided to make this giant commitment and start a new club now.

So, I am racking my brain to think up 5 -10 names to bring to the kids and they could decide upon one of them.

Well, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks, KIM


----------



## Marty (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheers for you! That's great. I was a 4H leader for several years. You are going to love it.

As for the name, that's their job to come up with names and suggestions and vote on it. They will run the club, not you or the parents by the way, and you'll just moderate it for them, guide them and be their mentor, and be sure they carry out all the rules.

This will be very exciting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 17, 2005)

What a wonderful opportunity this is for you and for the kids.

I was a 4H leader and sat on our county fair board for 9 very happy years.

Kids and critters, what a combination!! Can't beat it.

One of the cutest horse clubs names, that tickled me, was 24 Carrots.

The fair board members used to judge decoratiions in the horse barn and I

remember their decoratiions were as cute as their name.......


----------



## KIMMIE (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you Marty and Equuisize. I am sooo excited to get started.

24 carrots,....now that is cute.

One of my deciding factors to finally become a leader was when I was "trying" to help with my 13 yr old sister's club.

She just got her own mini, and I talked her into joining 4-H, telling how much fun it is, and all the cool and informative things she would be doing. I went to 3-4 meeting with her and they did absolutley -nothing. I suggested a few times, ideas I had, to the leader. She ignored me everytime........So here comes my adventure...... I want to be like the leader I had growing up.





Anyone else with ideas for names?

..................................................................Thanks, KIM


----------



## Ferrah (Nov 17, 2005)

You've got to let the kids think up these names on their own, you'll suprise yourself with how creative they can be. It might take a meetinga or two before they really have some really good ideas. Offer suggestions, but do not push your favorite names on them. Take this from one who has been there, I have been in 4-H for seven years and have been involved in the forming of the club I am in now. The kids on their own came up with our club name NorthWest 4-H because we are a multi-project club with miniature horse, cavy, rabbit, sheep, photography and cloverbuds.

Let the kids go wild. You could make a game out of it by typing out some horsie words and let the kids have fun with words while they try to pick a name. Once they have picked three or four favorites, let them vote on it.


----------



## Jess P (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats! That is awesome news! My 4-H club is called The Nutfield 4-H Huntclub, how original.

the others are called:

The Silver Spurs

Buckin' Buddies

Canter-lopes


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Our club here is for all sizes of horses but there are 6 minis. They are called the Varina Rising Stars.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

